# Faller H.O. slot cars



## Marty

I am not an expert by any means on Faller HO slot cars. I obtained a few and kept them because they are so different and well detailed. The thread on the outrageous Faller Cadillac auction has prompted me to dig for my buried Faller cars.

The loose ones that look new were purchased new several years ago at a hobby shop, now closed, in Michigan. The name of the shop was simply called "Trains". They had a lot of Faller cars and train accessories. I got them out of the bargain bin for $2.00 each!

First the Caddy's

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Marty

*Mercedes*

Now the Mercedes.










This next picture I hope shows how delicate the hood ornament is. I ran a few laps with it but not many. It stays protected in the container when not in use.





































Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Marty

*Vw*

Now the VW's










I seem to remember there is a sunroof(shown) and a non-sunroof model.










Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Marty

*can't remember the name*

And the I can't remember it's name car.










Here are a couple comparison shots of the T-Jet and the Faller pancake motor.



















And a quick and easy way to display HO slot cars. Use a clear plastic parts box.










Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## ParkRNDL

WOW! Nice lot, and what a screamin' deal. I was fortunate enough to pick up a bunch of Faller track that way many years ago, but sadly I got no cars. I did get several small boxes of parts that were kinda like tune-up kits, I guess... I ended up trading them to a guy in New Zealand for two Faller Mercedes bodies.

--rick


----------



## hojoe

This Faller Porsche is my new "favorite" slot car.
hojoe


----------



## kiwidave

That baby blue Merc is a nice looking car. I ended up selling all my Faller cars but kept everything else!!!


----------



## Marty

kiwidave said:


> That baby blue Merc is a nice looking car.


Impressive collection!

I kept looking back through the post trying to find a Mercury, then I realized you meant Mercedes.:freak:

Marty
State of confusion, OH


----------



## videojimmy

I have about 20 Fallers myself... their pancake chassis was big improvement over the idea they stole from Aurora. Those babies SCREAM!


----------



## XracerHO

Fantastic find & deal, Marty. Did not know about the hood ornament on the Mercedes. This was a GREAT line of HO slot cars. ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

No doubt about it being a great line of cars, but the track is kick @$$ too!!! Faller really made some seriously cool accessories!! Electronically switched left hand turns going across oncoming traffic??? Sweet!!! :thumbsup: Powered service road turn offs...Hairpin curves with built in borders.... And a look at the connectors between track pieces tells me the power flowed way better than L&J. I wouldn't say they stole the T jet design. I would say they refined the concept and made them more reliable. Not to mention they had an extended chassis version for their line of trucks. 

Out of curiosity, how do the Faller chassis perform vs a standard T jet? Better low speed performance, or faster?


----------



## ParkRNDL

slotcarman12078 said:


> No doubt about it being a great line of cars, but the track is kick @$$ too!!! Faller really made some seriously cool accessories!! Electronically switched left hand turns going across oncoming traffic??? Sweet!!! :thumbs up: Powered service roar turn offs...Hairpin curves with built in borders.... _*And a look at the connectors between track pieces tells me the power flowed way better than L&J.*_ I wouldn't say they stole the T jet design. I would say they refined the concept and made them more reliable. Not to mention they had an extended chassis version for their line of trucks.
> 
> Out of curiosity, how do the Faller chassis perform vs a standard T jet? Better low speed performance, or faster?


I added the bold/italics... technically, the connection system is also borrowed, from Atlas and/or Lionel, as I don't know which used it first. I DO know the connectors are interchangeable, since I use lots of Faller connectors on my Atlas/Lionel layout, and I don't have much trouble with continuity. Oddly, though, the track itself doesn't mate up: Faller went with Aurora/L&J lane spacing where Atlas/Lionel uses Tyco lane spacing. Weird.

--rick


----------



## Marty

slotcarman12078 said:


> Out of curiosity, how do the Faller chassis perform vs a standard T jet? Better low speed performance, or faster?


See VideoJimmys post.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## slotcarman12078

Scream?  lol


----------



## Marty

slotcarman12078 said:


> Scream?  lol


Until it gets oiled.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## clydeomite

Oddly:
i have a Faller arm and it's a 3 lam quad style comm 15 Ohm Xmas wire color arm ?????
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## videojimmy

What can I say guys? Every Faller chassis I have is way faster than any standard T-jet I've ever come across. The box motor chassis are among the slowest in my collection though


----------



## foxkilo

Strange, in Germany the opinion of many is quite the opposite. Tjet is the one to go for and Faller the poor over-engineered cousine. 

And Marty you are right there were actualy four different versions of the beetle, V1 without sunroof and cast-in bumpers, V2 still without sunroof but separate bumpers and headlight inserts, V3 with sunroof, different indicactors and now a VW badge on the hood, V4 same as V3 but cast in headlights therefore yours is a V4.


----------



## bobhch

Marty you are one Lucky Dog man!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I'm bringing this thread back because, I want to see more Faller pictures up
here and am going to post some Faller slot car and truck pictures up here myself.

Need to solder a couple of conections to the the spring deal-a-ma-jobbers on the side and this one should run fine...I hope.





Took one of the Faller trucks for a spin around the track earlier tonight. 
It was the one with all the weight formed like barrels and boxes in the back.
The way these are geared make for some fun truck running.
Now I need to clean them all up for even more run time fun.

Three of these trucks with chassis under them came from an Auction 
I recently won with all the track (it was dirty and cleaned up real well),
a bunch of paper work, steering wheel and another deal in a box and 3 Faller cars too.



These 4 truck bodies came from France with no chassis under them NOS along with the 4 other bodies NOS still in the package.
This is my Christmas present to myself. Now I am officially broke.

Just cut and pasted a FALLER image off the internet to make my own custom Faller Stickers on white sticky back paper. 





It's getting late and will put some better pictures up soon.

Bob...part German...zilla


----------



## foxkilo

Hi Bob,

Nice catch. The truck with the solid metal load is actually a track cleaner. from the pic I think the cleaning device is missing. It looks like the plough on a snowplough with metal blades attached to it. 

Mario


----------



## partspig

Bob, You might want to contact this guy - Steve Cook, his email is cookee(underscore)[email protected](dot)com He is quite knowledgeable about Faller stuff. He may well be able to help you with that truck chassis that will not run. I have a notion that the wires you removed may have something to do with it. I have never seen a Faller truck chassis like that before. pig


----------



## foxkilo

From the pic it looks as there is a miswiring. If the wire next to the rear axle actually connects the plates then it has been short circuited. The previous owner might have thought that those had to be connected as originally at the gap now bridged by the wire was a little disc shaped capacitor. This one in connection with the coils on the sides was intended to reduces interferences with tv and radio sets. This kind of noise suppression was mandatory for electrical equipment in Germany. I f you look close at the rear of the chassis behind the axle there is a cast in sign saying that it conforms to this standards.

Faller never had a chassis with a special wheelbase for trucks. Truck chassis where spcial as being geared down to slow them down. Early ones used only a normal top plate with a different gear set up. Later ones got the so called zinc chassis with oan even lower gearing achived by a two layer gear cluster. The additional weight was usefull in so far as the higher torque would cause wheel spin.

Mario

Btw: any question regarding Faller I migt be able to help, just ask


----------



## bobhch

I soldered the pickups to the metal tabs that contact the brushes on the bottom of the chassis and IT RUNS!!

Love the way it coast to a stop. Nuther Daves t-jet chassis are like that also...Smooooooooooth.

Here is a cool FALLER link below. 

http://www.hobbymodeltrains.com/Fal...0 Gauge Layout Shedring Railway Update 6.html

Click on the night version with lights version also...incredible detail. 

Bob...I love this stuff...zilla


----------

